# Question about Sccy 9mm



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Partner of mine at work has one. He's put maybe a hundred rounds through it. Money is a bit tight for him at the moment and he said he would sell it to me for $150.

I don't necessarily want or need a Sccy 9mm. But he is one of my best friends and I'd like to help him out. I shot a few rounds through it....it's ok. I'm thinking maybe I could trade it in for something else.

Anyone know much about this pistol?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Made my KelTec Refugees


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I'd grab it at that price. I have heard good and bad. Check out the Youtube videos.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've shot one, it shot OK (was pretty harsh) but I don't feel comfortable giving an opinion, I've put less than 20 rounds downrange with it.

I have no desire to own one, but for $150 I would probably take it and play with it a bit, you can always resell the thing or trade it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A couple guys I know who have owned them say the GenI is a no go,while the Gen II is much better


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It has a lifetime warranty. Made in the USA. My father in law loves his And bought several before the price goes up. $150 is a screaming deal.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Shot a 2nd Gen one, maybe 20 rounds. Like most Kel Tecs, I didn't care for it but as a cheap vehicle gun I could learn to like it I suppose.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a Gen 2 I believe....no external safety?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If he is your best friend and you don't need the pistol, then it doesn't matter - this isn't about the pistol and it never was. The pistol is a chit so your friend gets to keep his dignity. Give him $200 for the gun and take it. Lock it up in the bottom of the closet and never shoot it. If he ever wants to buy it back, sell it to him for $200. If he can't afford that, sell it back for $150. It will be the best $50 you ever lost on a pistol deal.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Best friend and partner....job partner. Lol

He's bringing the pistol tomorrow. Already decided I would help him out. Kinda wanted to know what I was getting.

I put a few rounds through it last week. Wasn't terrible. But I keep trying to explain to him that bargain firearms aren't always a bargain. Lol


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Wrote a review on it if people are curious about it.

EDC Budget Gun Review ? Sccy CPX-2 9mmPlan and Prepared


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great review. My father in law really6 liked it but after reading your issues, I am going to stay far away. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup your review only bolsters my opinion .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear it isn't a keeper.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am always anxious to hear about a quality, inexpensive handgun that you can rely on. I had high hopes for this one and the Canick TP-9. I guess I should just keep my limit right at $400.00.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I am always anxious to hear about a quality, inexpensive handgun that you can rely on. I had high hopes for this one and the Canick TP-9. I guess I should just keep my limit right at $400.00.


My brother has the Smith and Wesson M&P Shield in a 40 cal. I will have a review on that in the not to distant future.

I did do a review on the Smith and Wesson Bodyguard. Enjoy!
EDC Gun Review ? Smith and Wesson .380 Bodyguard - Plan and Prepared


----------

